
Geek heaven found in this atlas  - kqr2
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/finance/2009/0612/1224248686377.html
======
jgrahamc
This is an article about my book, The Geek Atlas.

There's much more about the book via <http://geekatlas.com/>

~~~
BerislavLopac
John, I' see that you have the Belgrade Tesla museum in your book -- but I
think that even more interesting would be the visit to the village of Smiljan,
Croatia. This is where Tesla was born, and there is a memorial center there --
<http://www.mcnikolatesla.hr/> \-- and you can find the place at
<http://6url.net/smiljan>

Also, the Technical Museum in Zagreb has daily demonstrations of the Tesla's
main inventions, including the 3 million volt transformer:
<http://www.mdc.hr/tehnicki/en/07-velikani/07-velikani-7.htm>

Perhaps you could put some of those things to the next edition. :)

~~~
whatusername
I found Rutherfords Den in ChristChurch NZ quite an interesting diversion as
well.. (And there's a delicious fudge shop around the corner - if that helps
:P ) <http://www.rutherfordsden.org.nz>

From a glance at the site (haven't got the book yet) - I'm not sure if there
were any entries from the southern hemisphere - if so - at least I could
suggest one.

Any aussies reading have any suggestions from Australia? We have some good
museums, (as well as Science Works, Discovery Center, etc) -- but I can't
think of anything unique like that.. (The Snowy Hydro tour/scheme/workings
were interesting - but i was pretty young then)

~~~
jgrahamc
The only southern hemisphere location is the Parkes Radio Telescope in
Australia. Would love to hear about more geeky places down under...
<http://geekatlas.com/> is the place to make suggestions.

